# Christmas Tree Woes



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Any suggestions on how to keep pets..particularly unruley and obstinate cats from underneath the tree? I have a spray bottle ready at all times, but he's smart and goes under it when I'm not in the room. Capote's pretty good about alerting me to his misbehavior (lil tattle tale) but short of some barbed wire (haha) or keeping him locked in the bathroom I'm at a loss....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound: I'm laughing because I had a kitten once who would climb the Christmas tree. He thought it was great fun. Up and down the tree :frusty:
I've had other cats that just like to swat at the ornaments and other cats who could care less if there was a tree in the house. 

Does Bitter Apple work on cats? Maybe try spraying it around the tree.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Maybe you could put the Xpen around it? I know, I know...not pretty, but functional?

I'd try the bitter apple first, or scaring the cat, Can full of coins or something?

Gucci keeps going to lay under the tree for a minute and I am having to keep picking off needles! UGH. :frusty: If this means more work on her coat for me, I'll scream. lol

Kara


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I've never owned a cat (allergic) so I can't help you. Dusty has been bringing her toys under the tree and chewing on them there, but she's leaving the tree itself alone.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I use the bitter apples too. It works great and stops them in their tracts!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

A cat? If you find the secret, I'd love to hear about it. The only trick we've found is old age.

OH wait - cats hate foil. Can you crumple up some foil and put it in those areas where the cat is going, maybe even between some of the branches (if you have a full tree, not something like a Scotch Pine)?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

We have an expen around our tree....and i must say that it looks cute....we have all of our stockings hanging on it and you do not see the expen at all....i was a little hesitit at first but i think it looks cute....plus my animals are safe as well!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

We used to have a huge Persian male. He *LOVED* our Christmas tree. He never bothered it, but would lay for hours staring at the lights. I think he loved our tree more than anyone in the house. But I could never put a present with a bow under the tree. The stinker would take the bows off and chew on them (yes, even the foil ones). It was embarrassing to hand a gift to someone with chew marks on the bow. I had to add the bows at the last minute before handing them out. :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, I forgot about that Jeanne! Our cat chews all the bows and ribbons too. What's up with that?

Megan, I don't think an ex-pen will work for a cat. We purposely put an ex-pen around our cat's litter box so the dogs can't get to it, but he can.

We put sheets of foil on the dining room chairs when he starts sleeping on them often. I detest cat hair on my furniture.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

We keep our Christmas tree in our entryway which is blocked off by and xpen. It has worked well for the dogs. I worry about them shredding the presents, breaking the ornaments, chewing on the tree, electrocuting themselves on the lights and drinking the tree water....a complete disaster in my mind!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

My parents' cats never cared about the tree... they might try to play with an ornament or two, but that has stopped since they're older (they're now 17 and 11 years old). I'm not sure how Kubrick will react to the the tree... I guess we'll see when we get it.


----------



## apup4tyler (Mar 6, 2007)

So far Putter only uses the Christmas tree skirt to bury his chewy bones. It's so cute. He leaves it there for about a minute or two and then goes to get it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Mindy there are all kind of home remedies you could try. I have always had cats in my life untill my DH. The one I found to work the best was eucalyptus oil, I have heard that it does not always work but I had good luck with it. Some others are anything citrus, cuyenne pepper oh and if you have problems with plants just throw some coffe grounds in the dirt.

We found out last year that Riley has a presant fetish, we can not put anything out till the night before. It was a hoot to watch him on x-mas morning, I actually had to go wake my DH up becuse Riley was so excited to open gifts lol


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> A cat? If you find the secret, I'd love to hear about it. The only trick we've found is old age.
> 
> OH wait - cats hate foil. Can you crumple up some foil and put it in those areas where the cat is going, maybe even between some of the branches (if you have a full tree, not something like a Scotch Pine)?


My new neighbor wraps alot of empty boxes with foil and the cats stay away! She swears it is true.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Foil??? What does the foil do?? Do you have to crinkle it up or can you just leave it in sheets around it, or hang it inside on the lower branches?? Or can you put it underneath the skirt???


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

CapotesMom said:


> Foil??? What does the foil do?? Do you have to crinkle it up or can you just leave it in sheets around it, or hang it inside on the lower branches?? Or can you put it underneath the skirt???


She does ALL of the above!:jaw: (that is what caught my attention!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

I found this site on the Web for suggestions on keeping cats away from Christmas trees..

http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf36241391.tip.html


----------

